# Internal parasites -- scaleless fish -- what to do?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

So one of our clown loaches in the FW 55g has been looking very lethargic lately. It's been eating, but it's still getting skinnier by the day. My assumption is parasites, since a female fancy guppy we had a few weeks ago passed away from internal parasites (bad purchase from the LFS). 

I have a few different medications, only one of which that actually treats inner and outer parasites... but but it doesn't state whether or not it's safe to use on a tank with scaleless fish. I'm at home right now and the medication is sitting on a shelf in my boyfriend's bedroom, by the tank. I believe it was called Formalin 3, or something similar. White bottle, orange label. 

If this isn't suitable, then I'd have to order something online, as our local LFS doesn't carry a wide selection of medications (usually just ick meds, buffers, and tap water conditioners). Regardless of whether or not our little buddy makes it, we'll still need to dose the entire tank in case it's been spread to the other fish. 

Recently there was a huge ich outbreak in the 55g, but after a week of treating with Mardel's CopperSafe, it's been eradicated as far as I can tell. 

Besides the two clowns, we have six otocinclus, three panda corydoras, 3 kuhli loaches, one japanese trapdoor snail, and of course two black mystery snails (btw, our loaches don't bother the mystery snails. The larger of the two clowns ((one that is ill)) only attacked the trapdoor snail).

So I have a few options. Order from Petsolutions.com (very good place to order dried goods from) or Thatpetplace.com (also another great site). 

I'm also considering purchasing Paraguard, for any newer fish added to our aquarium... just so this can be avoided next time. 

Petsolutions.com has what's called PraziPro LINK which also does not state whether or not it's safe for scaleless fish. There's also Clout LINK, and again, doesn't provide the information I'm looking for.

Thatpetplace.com has what's called Coppersafe LINK, which I know is safe for my clowns, but is it effective enough? As mentioned above, I used it to cure ich, as that's all it appeared capable of doing. "General cure for ich" is what my Mardel bottle had written on it. 

Please help, I want to treat my tank asap. I've been thinking about medicated foods, but again, am paranoid about the effects on my scaleless fish... and I don't know where to look for the right stuff.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The Prazipro and some medicated fishfood made for eliminating internal parasites should do the trick and be safe.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you TOS, I feel a little bit better about it now. c:


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would use levamisole personally.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sure you would. Wouldn't we all?
So, by this I take it that you actually know of a place where we could still actually GET some?


----------

